# Anybody Noticed?**it Is Home Now!!



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Check out our new signature line below!























Scott

OK I will give you a clue!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey, you did it








Congrats! Just be sure to look back once and again to make sure that Outback is in tow. With all that power, you won't even feel it back there!

Enjoy the new toy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You 'da man, Scott!










Congrats on the new TV. Heck, I bet you could pull a Sydney fiver with that brute!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

snsgraham said:


> Check out our new signature line below!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott,

Congratulations! Of course my F-150 is jealous now. All the best with the truck. Great name by-the-way.

Scott


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

OK, the details....

I was not aware that changing my sig would change the old post's as well








What we had been towing with was a '97 F-150 SC short bed with a 4.6L and 4.11 differential.

We have been looking at dealers and craigslist for a couple of weeks trying to find the "right truck". Originally we wanted a SC shortbed with the 6.8 but really had trouble finding a SC with a short bed. We went to a local dealer and drove an '01 SC long bed and liked it, but then we looked at a 4 door and decided that was what we wanted.

DW found this truck in Portland (craigslist) that was an '04 F-250 SuperDuty Crew short bed with 11,700 miles on it. The real bonus was it came with a 7 year 100K mile zero deductible extended warranty. The young couple selling it have a two year old little girl and another on the way and decided to rid themselves of the payment.
We worked out a price over the phone and drove down from Tacoma to see it last weekend. It was perfect, a real Texas Caddy on the freeway! So we gave them a deposit and we will pick it up next Saturday.









We feel the truck was underpriced for what we had been seeing and was a few thousand under the Blue Book value, not including the extra warranty. It is really sad to see people take a $12,000+ dollar hit on a truck that they bought new a year ago last September (they showed us the original custom order they put in) but, they had intended to keep it.

I had always intended to buy a used one but this truck is pretty much a new vehicle. And after seeing what the local dealers were asking for older trucks with a LOT more miles, an incredible value.

CAN'T WAIT TO GO GET IT!!!!

Scott


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

snsgraham said:


> I had always intended to buy a used one but this truck is pretty much a new vehicle. And after seeing what the local dealers were asking for older trucks with a LOT more miles, an incredible value.
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TO GO GET IT!!!!
> 
> ...


Scott, you done good! Heckuva buy -









As for the hit - it happens when new ones are on radical sale, and the immediate market is likely pretty much saturated. Sad for them, good deal for you!

Slug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

sounds great!!! Enjoy lots of happy miles, hopefully most of them with the outback in tow









Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats Scott, I know you are glad all the looking is over, it is very stressful searching for the right vehicle!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Scott on the new TV and enjoy.

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

F-250 today...Raptor Tomorrow....









Congrats on the new (er..used) ride...


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sweet deal, Scott!

I do wonder how they'll get the title back from the loan company if they are "upside down" on the loan. Make sure they have the title and lien release from the bank.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

They are not "upside down" in this truck. They have about $4500 equity in the thing and we are meeting Saturday at the bank that holds the title. I will be presenting a cashiers check to the bank and the seller so it should be pretty painless.

Thanks for all of the great replies fella's, and it does feel good to be over with the process. Now I just have to sell the "old" truck.

Scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, that's great!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations! I'm certain you'll love the new TV! I'm envious but still very happy for you!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new truck, and what a truck it is. It is even better when you get a great deal.

















Thor


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

scott action

now thats what i call a "diamond in the rough"

congrats









P S gotta love that v10









darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

snsgraham said:


> They are not "upside down" in this truck. They have about $4500 equity in the thing and we are meeting Saturday at the bank that holds the title. I will be presenting a cashiers check to the bank and the seller so it should be pretty painless.
> 
> Thanks for all of the great replies fella's, and it does feel good to be over with the process. Now I just have to sell the "old" truck.
> 
> ...


When you're ready to sell the Outback, let me know. I have a buddy that's REALLY looking hard at them.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

We are not ready to even look at anther TT. The Outback is a keeper!!

Famous last words, EH?

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

snsgraham said:


> We are not ready to even look at anther TT. The Outback is a keeper!!
> 
> Famous last words, EH?
> 
> ...


Just make sure if Y-Guy comes to the spring rally, you put blinders on your wife for the entire weekend.

The USS-Raptor is sure a NICE looking trailer...and SOOO easy to load the Quads.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Yeah, a toy hauler is a great, well, toy hauler! They are however, quite a bit heavier due to the heavy duty build of the frame. My buddie got rid of his 25' Tahoe toy hauler and bought a 21 foot Rage. The Rage is just about the same weight as the Tahoe. This works out to be nearly a ton heavier than our 21RS, before the toys. They do have many nice amenities we don't, like 150 gallons of fresh water, 30 gallons of gasoline with a pump dispenser, oodles of room once the toys are removed, just to mention a few.







For a guy who likes to dry camp 150 gallons of water would be pretty cool








One day we make a move to something like this, I am certainly not going to dismiss the thought. DW and I are really attached to our measley little 21' for some odd reason so it might be a little while for a TT change.
One thing is for sure. This new to me truck is going to be much more relaxing to pull the 21RS with. That will be really nice!

Scott


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Congrats. Sounds like you got a great deal on the F250. It it tows anything like our setup does you are going to like it.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

DW and I went to Portland and picked up the â€œnewâ€ truck Saturday, WOO HOO! After a bit of paperwork at their bank and a handshake the truck was ours.
I am extremely impressed with the new ride. This thing is so unbelievably quiet that all that is noticeable is tire noise, and that seems to be at any speed. I am going to have to see about getting some good Michelin LTXâ€™s for it. When I would pull up to a stop light, I found myself having to give a quick glance at the tachometer to make sure that the thing was still running. Quiet and smooth.
I ran the truck most of the way home from Portland at or around 75 MPH, which translates into just a hair over 2,000 rpm on the tach. I did not do a MPG check as I was enjoying the skinny pedal on the *left* quite a bitâ€¦ I also found the front tires to be at 52 PSI when I got home, instead of the 65 PSI that I would normally run on something of this size.
After driving home though lots and lots of rain Saturday, DW and I spent some time â€œbondingâ€ with the new truck. We gave it a bath, cleaned the inside of the windows, etc. I also removed the plastic bed liner that was in it, going to have to get a LineX in it after a bit.
I have not messed around with the hitch adjustments yet but did swap the Prodigy over from the â€™97. I will try to get the hitch set up in the next two weeks, we are going back to the dunes at Coos Bay the week after Thanksgiving. Should be able to give you guys some sort of MPG report after that trip.

I now have what is known as a â€œBSEGâ€ when driving the new machine!

Scott

Edit---*right*--- shy I am so excited!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

snsgraham said:


> I did not do a MPG check as I was enjoying the skinny pedal on the left quite a bitâ€¦Â
> [snapback]61318[/snapback]​


Which skinny pedal on the left would that be??









The clutch pedal???









We know what you meant!!

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Which skinny pedal on the left would that be??


Maybe the emergency brake to help hold it back??







I'm sure that truck wants to go, go, go.

Enjoy!!!

Mike


----------

